

Ask HN: Payroll software with API and automated tax filing? - anemitz

We're currently using ADP for payroll.  It handles federal and state filings automatically, but doesn't seem to provide an API to get payroll data back out.  Are there any other good alternatives that provide access to individual earnings information?
======
vrikhter
Not that I know of, I researched it a bit a while back. None of the payroll
companies I came across have a decent API to access this information.

I've met some folks taking a look at building a better API driven payroll
software, but it will be some time before that happens.

~~~
anemitz
Scraping is probably the best short-term answer right now. Curious if any
other early stage companies have taken this internal because it's such a pain.

~~~
vrikhter
I'm actually interested in your use cases for this. Mind pinging me offline
(vladik dot rikhter at gmail)?

